# Merry Christmas everyone



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay, a bit early, I'm getting it in first, but I just took this out of the lounge window a few minutes ago.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's November Kev!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I can see it now, Kev's Winter Wonderland. A fiver a ticket, eat your heart out Eddie Grundy:laugh:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do we have to put a cross where Father Christmas and his sleigh should be on the picture so we can win a brand new MH ?

Thanks, Kev, a very generous prize…. 😁

Check this link for the names of his reindeer - currently 12 !

https://www.igluski.com/lapland-holidays/what-are-the-names-of-santas-reindeer

Origins in " 'Twas the Night Before Christmas " - a real traditional Christmas Eve read for our children and now grandchildren


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Okay, a bit early, I'm getting it in first, but I just took this out of the lounge window a few minutes ago.*

We are still in November, were you frightened someone would have got in first?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Paddy's Day.

To be sure. To be sure.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the picture, not the Titel Happy First of Advent would be more appropriate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a hopeless lot you are, Bah frigging humbug > >


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very picturesky Kev.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Happy Paddy's Day.
> 
> To be sure. To be sure.


Just ridiculous Alan, but Happy New Year to you and yours anyway.

Sorry but I'm ignoring you Kev, much like the requests here to dig the festive decorations out. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, the New Year, the sooner it comes and goes the better. I can't stand the festive season but at least here it passes almost unnoticed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a keen xmaser either, but I thought after the last year or so and the chance to take a good picture made the post a good idea, wrong as usual with you cantankerous bunch, still some did like it though.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I liked your photo Kev.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

More like Merry Eatmas really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bahhhhhh Humbug.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> More like Merry Eatmas really.


On a diet nowadays trying t make a lighter coffin, them stairs are a bitch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Bahhhhhh Humbug.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Pleb.

Bah creme de menthe


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Saying all this we have finished all our Xmas pressie shopping; got all the food stuff in that can be bought now (that wont go off or get eaten if we felt greedy...like salted snacks and chocolate); and Mrs GMJ is going to write the first tranche of the Xmas cards today!!

They wont get posted for a couple of weeks but she likes to know how many Xmas stamps to buy. I get roped in to write the envelopes as my handwriting is marginally better than hers!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One card, already done, and Valentines and Birthday, bulk buying, you know it makes sense.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven´t sent Christmas cards for years, I don´t receive many either :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I only send cards to people who live at a distance. Not you lot though!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pat - I have similar conversations but to no avail. I believe that Xmas cards were originally thought of s a way of sending your greetings to folks that you never or seldom saw. As with most things though I guess it commercialised to where we are now.

Anyway we are half way though the cards. There are only around 40 or so. Mrs GMJ opened her Baileys (her father gives her a bottle every Xmas) but I drew the line at putting the CD of Christmas carols on...

...AS ITS ONLY BLOODY NOVEMBER!!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> On a diet nowadays trying t make a lighter coffin, them stairs are a bitch.


All bets are off here at Xmas.

Our usual regime goes out of the window for a few days. Hopefully not too much damage done this year so I can keep around my new ideal weight.

We don't do diets per se as I think that usually involves some pain or doing without. We do lifestyle changes so smaller portions; some meat replacement in meals; less carbs in the evening; salad option instead of chips...things like that. I have also re-appraised my relationship with beer and salted snacks as I used to drink a few cans of beer every night (and am addicted to KP dry roasted peanuts :surprise. Now I only ever have some beer on a Sunday afternoon and then not always. Plus I have changed the nuts for salted popcorn which are a fraction of the calories.

I have lost 3 stone 7 pounds this year as of last Friday and am hoping to get down to 13.5 stone dead by this Friday. I am lucky as, whilst I put it on easily enough, I can also lose it quite easily too. It does help that I am able to exercise most days too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Pat - I have similar conversations but to no avail. I believe that Xmas cards were originally thought of s a way of sending your greetings to folks that you never or seldom saw. As with most things though I guess it commercialised to where we are now.
> 
> Anyway we are half way though the cards. There are only around 40 or so. Mrs GMJ opened her Baileys (her father gives her a bottle every Xmas) but I drew the line at putting the CD of Christmas carols on...
> 
> ...AS ITS ONLY BLOODY NOVEMBER!!!


Bleedin misery guts.










https://www.dropbox.com/s/2xbtxqij9zcbrlz/ScratchyDiligentChinchilla-size_restricted.gif?dl=0


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I haven´t sent Christmas cards for years, I don´t receive many either :grin2:


Likewise and double ditto.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Christmas Cards, not my department! 

I only have to buy presents for Michelle also but every year I never know what to get her. She got spoilt last year with a new laptop and a matching smart phone. This year I reckon its chocolates and hiking socks.  Suggestions welcome of course. 

Merry Christmas Kev even though Ive not long come back from my Summer holidays.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Christmas Cards, not my department!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super dooper ear defenders may be appreciated:- D

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven’t bought any presents for years either :grin2: Hans never appreciated presents for the sake of presents, the only bunch of flowers I had from him were buttercups and daisies or other flowers or blossoms he happened to see when he walked the dogs.  The law was if we wanted or needed something, no matter when it was, we bought it. It worked very well for us, probably not everyone’s choice, but at least we didn’t stress ourselves out trying to think of what to buy, our energies went elsewhere:grin2:>


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I haven't bought any presents for years either :grin2: Hans never appreciated presents for the sake of presents, the only bunch of flowers I had from him were buttercups and daisies or other flowers or blossoms he happened to see when he walked the dogs. The law was if we wanted or needed something, no matter when it was, we bought it. It worked very well for us, probably not everyone's choice, but at least we didn't stress ourselves out trying to think of what to buy, our energies went elsewhere:grin2:>


Excellent philosophy :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

baldlygo said:


> Excellent philosophy :smile2:


I also don't send I'm on holiday cards or buy presents for people to take back, that's a fib, this year I bought 2 little fluffy key ring seals and a lighthouse for my village people Ines, Kathrin and Horst.
:grin2: that was because Heike was with me, she actually bought them I just handed over the cash to her :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We tend to buy what we want/need as we go along too Jan. It does make life easier but also makes it harder at Xmas though.

Therefore we agreed to not buy each other pressies every Xmas as we go to Spain shortly after in the new year so lets spend our money on that trip instead. Agreed? Yes....

So far I have bought Mrs GMJ:-

- A coffee machine
- A new electric toothbrush as hers is on its last legs
- Some pyjamas
- Series 4 of The Crown on DVD
- Some diamond earrings

I shall top that up with a bottle of Welsh gin and some Lindor chocs (her favourites).

So much for not buying pressies then


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pyjamas ? what are they? :grin2: 

It´s a long time since I had those, 60 years probably


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

She's a cold morsel is Mrs GMJ. She wears them of an evening with a big fluffty dressing gown and again in the morning as she is having her brekkie.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> She's a cold morsel is Mrs GMJ. She wears them of an evening with a big fluffty dressing gown and again in the morning as she is having her brekkie.


I always laugh at Heike and Jürgen, they always get dressed to go to bed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...I didn't say she wore them in bed Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

32 Christmas stamps bought yesterday and now applied to envelopes. Mrs GMJ will gauge the right time to send them: it's like a military operation here!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I ordered our pork leg joint for Xmas yesterday. Every year it seems I reduce the size so its down to 7lb now. I cook it Xmas Eve and we have warm pork sandwiches Xmas Eve and then eat it cold for the next two days alongside turkey (which I cook Xmas morning). I prefer it to turkey tbh.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We had our first mince pie when out today. we had it with our coffee whilst at Tesco. Only a quid and described as a Vienna whirl mince pie (or some such) but we both felt the mince/pastry ratio wasn't correct - too little mincemeat. 

Our scientific research will just have to continue...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz makes ours, shop ones are total crap.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I prefer shop ones as I find the mincemeat to pastry ratio is just right on the ones I get. I'm the only one who eats them in our place anyway so only get a pack of 6. Not worth making just 6 really.

Our Xmas cake that we made in October is looking good and is very moist. Its been fed with nearly 3/4 of a bottle of brandy thus far. Definitely not for eating if you are driving!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I prefer shop ones as I find the mincemeat to pastry ratio is just right on the ones I get. I'm the only one who eats them in our place anyway so only get a pack of 6. Not worth making just 6 really.
> 
> Our Xmas cake that we made in October is looking good and is very moist. Its been fed with nearly 3/4 of a bottle of brandy thus far. Definitely not for eating if you are driving!


Make your mind up lad

" but we both felt the mince/pastry ratio wasn't correct - too little mincemeat."


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes that was in the one off one we had at Tesco with our coffee. I didn't say that was the ones I bought in a box of 6 did I? keep up Kev...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tesco cafes do tend to be a bit ****e, even compared to other supermarket cafes, we very rarely use Tescos at all.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Their coffee is nice but they sell a tarted up mince pie with Viennese whirl stuff on top which just felt like you were eating a mouthful of pastry. Not had a breakfast there but looks good value. We haven't had one for yonks but found the Morrisons breakfast to be good and good value too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never stopped to have a drink of anything when I go shopping, get what I want, mostly more than I have on my list :grin2: put it in the car and come home, have a pee, wash my hands, unpack wash hands again, make a drink and maybe a biscuit it 3. What if you have bought something that’s frozen ? Or do you shop after the coffee and whatever?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Frozen food stays okay for a couple of hours except if it is a seriously hot day, but we would usually have a drink etc before the shopping unless we'd had one before coming out in which case it would be after


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ introduced me to the concept of having a coffee whilst out shopping. Very civilised it is too. Could be at the start; in the middle; or at the end...depending on what time it is and how much we have to do. Usual time is between 10.30 to 11.00.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Never could get used to the pavement coffee culture G. Apart from the extortionate cost of mucky coffee I always need a good cuppa Tea to take the taste away after. Sit in and it's noisy and sit out and someone lights a ***.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I blanch at the price but as we drink one shot, milky decaffeinated coffee anyway we are hardly cofficianados!

We do enjoy sitting out in plaza/piazza/place etc when abroad and people watching, enjoying a coffee or even a cold beer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was new to me when I met Liz, Stopping for a coffee was a waste of time and money to me and still is but nowadays it is more for a chance to sit and rest my back as much as for refreshment.


It's the same as this habit of carrying water everywhere we go, when did that become a thing, I always had a Dr Pepper or something in the van when I was driving but mainly so I didn't have to stop and lose time when working.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, i had never stopped for coffee either before I met Mrs GMJ v2. Shopping was - and still - is a chore. I don't understand the concept of browsing...unless its in the power tools section of B&Q that is!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Never could get used to the pavement coffee culture
> 
> Ray.


Ooh, I love it!

We first started with it as a way to stay out n see more when abroad as my husband's energy levels were so low.

On my own, I find I like sitting outside better as I don't feel like a sore thumb.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Ooh, I love it!
> 
> We first started with it as a way to stay out n see more when abroad as my husband's energy levels were so low.
> 
> On my own, I find I like sitting outside better as I don't feel like a sore thumb.


And sometime Jean meets young men, have you seen him lately Jean :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Ooh, I love it!
> 
> We first started with it as a way to stay out n see more when abroad as my husband's energy levels were so low.
> 
> On my own, I find I like sitting outside better as I don't feel like a sore thumb.


I forgot about pavement cafes, Not keen here but in France I discovered that I really liked that but more with a beer than hot drink.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> And sometime Jean meets young men, have you seen him lately Jean /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png


Not since he remarked on people of my age using a seat-pad to avoid piles!!! That obviously put him off haha!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We had our first Xmas card yesterday.

do we win?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope G our mantle is lined with them as my wife sends early to get them early.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Godammit


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The funny thing was it wasn't through the post but from a lady in the village whom we'll probably see again before Xmas. She is the chief witch in Mrs GMJ's coven who periodically meet up for a cup of tea in the pub.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to send out 160+ but have tried to cut down year after year. Cant get Mrs to stop the important family ones still at 50 and €75 postage.
So they go early towards the end of Nov as many 'foreign' ones that she likes to get back before we go away.
I envy people who say "Oh we stopped all that years ago".


Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Our posted ones numbered 32 this year plus hand delivered local ones too. 

Every year I point out that we will be seeing around half of those people having posted ones, prior to Xmas so maybe we should hand them to them when we see them, thus saving postage costs. Every year I am over ruled!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Od innit how it's OK to splurge and squander on image but economise on more practical things. Logic........?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Od innit how it's OK to splurge and squander on image but economise on more practical things. Logic........?
> 
> Ray.


Oh dear, Raymonds got _that_ hat on again, I do agree though.

When are you off to Portugal Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Oh dear, Raymonds got _that_ hat on again, I do agree though.
> When are you off to Portugal Ray?


The build up to Christmas is just too long imho. We get to saturation point earlier and earlier so personally I feel by now I just want to get away from it all. Surely it shouldn't be like that? OK a family gathering on the day or weekend but for the whole month of December and before we must have every Christmas film, cooking prog on every channel over and over again. 
Yes some people can look no further and happily wallow in all the old sentiment but thats really long gone. 'White Christmas' 40 times must be enough?

On our 20th wedding anniversary near Christmas I dragged my wife kicking and crying away for the 'festive' season. Since then she has enjoyed dozens of Christmas times away and this will be our 57th. celebration in Cascais.

We hope Jan next sunday if I can fend off all the last minute invites and cram everything into the car. Then there's all the really last minute things plugs, recordings, fridges, sheds, gates, locks, tyres, Golf on charge, etc. etc. Plus of course Covid is giving me stress and sleepless nights about crossing borders.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am going to enjoy the Christmas season reading about other peoples stress :laugh:
I am going to put lights in the windows and in the living area for me. 
I am *not* going to buy loads of chocolate or sweet stuff.
I will if the weather permits, have a day trip out in the van on Christmas days as we always tried to do since we came here, it used to be in the car of course before the van. 
I will not drink myself silly.
I will not over eat.
In fact the days will be no different to any other day for me and Motley and thats the way I want it, that way I am not likely to catch anything nasty.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Having checked our labelling address system, when we came down here about 20 years ago, we sent 92 cards on our first Christmas. This year 22, if we go for two years without hearing or seeing some one who we send cards to, we erase them from our list.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> The build up to Christmas is just too long imho. We get to saturation point earlier and earlier so personally I feel by now I just want to get away from it all. Surely it shouldn't be like that? OK a family gathering on the day or weekend but for the whole month of December and before we must have every Christmas film, cooking prog on every channel over and over again.
> Yes some people can look no further and happily wallow in all the old sentiment but thats really long gone. 'White Christmas' 40 times must be enough?
> 
> On our 20th wedding anniversary near Christmas I dragged my wife kicking and crying away for the 'festive' season. Since then she has enjoyed dozens of Christmas times away and this will be our 57th. celebration in Cascais.
> ...


Spot on Ray!! Its all way too early. It would be nice if people, the media, shops, radio and TV etc started gearing up for it mid December but no. It has to be generally just after I come back from my Summer Holidays which is usually mid November  By the time it comes around Im sick of it all.

I agree also about going away. Some of the best Christmases we have had have been away and possibly the best ever were flying out to the Canary Islands. I remember one year on Christmas Day Jet Skiing in the morning in 27c sunshine and then wandering into a Carol Concert in shorts and flip flops.  Fantastic. Not been for a few years but I wouldnt want to be travelling now with Covid and all that, least not in a plane.

Supposed to be going away this year in the van but Im on the fence about it to be honest. I shouldnt complain though. I have naff all to do as regards Christmas. A few presents to buy for Mrs D and thats it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We used to go away after Boxing day, but not done for a while, might try this year if the van is sorted.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I think a Jerry Allison composition is called for.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> Having checked our labelling address system, when we came down here about 20 years ago, we sent 92 cards on our first Christmas. This year 22, if we go for two years without hearing or seeing some one who we send cards to, we erase them from our list.


We do the same Drew but we only give the buggers one years grace...and then they are off the list!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> I think a Jerry Allison composition is called for.


Who is he?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Still don´t know who Jerry Allison is, in fact Mr. Google gives me a few so which one?

I received a Christmas card today, from my optician and crew.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> *Still don´t know who Jerry Allison is*, in fact Mr. Google gives me a few so which one?
> 
> I received a Christmas card today, from my optician and crew.


Golly Gosh Jan, you are slow???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Golly Gosh Jan, you are slow???


Probably Drew, but I´m still in the dark and have no idea.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Was he the songgwriter with Buddy Holly?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If that’s who Drew is referring to what’s he got to do with grumpy old gits.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

gmj said:


> was he the songgwriter with buddy holly?


*√√√*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> *√√√*


This seems to be a private joke just for you Drew, what has Jerry Allison got to do with Christmas or those that are against it?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > *√√√*
> ...


'That'll be the day' may be the context of the answer to kevs post.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> 'That'll be the day' may be the context of the answer to kevs post.
> 
> Terry


Well thank you Terry, if Drew had quoted Kev then I would have deferably understood after I had found out who Jerry whatsit is or was, but as I thought he was talking about the Bah humbugs I had no idea.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Also an Xmas connection with Buddy HOLLY?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Read posts 68 & 69 Jan. No need to mention anyones name.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lost on me too, what has it to do with post 68?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I have it...

In post 68 you mention going away if the van ever gets sorted.

The link to Jerry Allison is via the song he wrote with Buddy Holly...'That'll be the day'...alluding to the fact that your van may never get sorted.

Do I win a prize?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Do I win a prize?


You should, just for sticking with it Graham!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry two days away from you lot has made me normal again, it'll take a week or so to get back to facts mentality to lack of it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> I think I have it...
> 
> In post 68 you mention going away if the van ever gets sorted.
> 
> ...


What! For being so slow to catch on ??:wink2:

I was afraid to spell it out as it's a merry Christmas thread, not another handbags at dawn squabble. :surprise::surprise:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tbf it wasn't aimed at me so I didn't give it too much thought.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Feeling like crap again this morning, this cold is taking some shifting, mine are normally gone after three days.


The hospital rang yesterday to arrange a covid swab for Friday and Angiogram for next Monday, need to ring them to tell them I have a cough as they cannot do it if I am likely to cough so it might get cancelled yet again.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cat really give you a 'like' for that mate.









Hope you are on the up soon though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too, breathing is hard enough without this, I had to go back to the car yesterday as the cold damp air was hard to deal with, not helping to sleep either, still, I always think when I have a cold, it could be worse and it'll bugger off soon.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Feeling like crap again this morning, this cold is taking some shifting, mine are normally gone after three days.
> 
> The hospital rang yesterday to arrange a covid swab for Friday and Angiogram for next Monday, need to ring them to tell them I have a cough as they cannot do it if I am likely to cough so it might get cancelled yet again.


It's going about Kev, wife and daughter really bunged up coughing and spluttering, so unusual for them that several LFT tests have been done to be sure it's not..you know what. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I did one yesterday to confirm I'm okay, as you can still catch it even if you have a cold, got a proper one to do at the hospital on Friday but I checked and if I'm still coughing the procedure will not be done, I've to let them know how I feel on Friday.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Slow going this year: we only had our second Xmas card yesterday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

14 paper cards so far. Plus many online greetings.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When we were kids our house was literally decorated in Christmas Cards this time of year, hundreds and hundreds of them. My dad was a Head Master, Chair of Durham Country head teachers and a big wig in Cricket circles. They never stopped coming and he insisted that my poor mother hung or stuck every one of them up somewhere. It was a big house but ferkin ell it must of taken her days. 

The only contribution I made was sticking a few baubles on the tree and trying to get my action man to mount the Fairy on the top. Evil little sh1t.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Should be a Robin but this Sparrow keeps coming back.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> 14 paper cards so far. Plus many online greetings.
> 
> Ray.


Yer big show off!:nerd:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Trouble is we come back end of March to an even bigger pile.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Trouble is we come back end of March to an even bigger pile.
> 
> Ray.


Return to sender, address unknown.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Elvis


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have 5 so far, three sent to France, one very early so that we had a new address to send them one…. shame as I really did not want to bother……. Difficult to simply ignore son-in-laws parents, even though we don’t speak from one year to the next, unless by accident….. I might “forget” we have the new address and let them think their card is somewhere in La Poste……

To me, such things are very much over-rated, do you feel guilty that you have ONLY had 5 ? When I was teaching, I had probably 200 - most of which were school related, but the cost of such things now is prohibitive. Fortunately, we still have a couple of hundred second class stamps we bought way back in 2009, and they still work of course.

We might send 10 - 15, but that’s it. So far we have used ONE this year.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Still only 1 that came from my optician :grin2: I expect I will have one from Heike, maybe my brother, maybe one from Australia, but I send 0


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Had a big rush of 3 arrive in todays post. that's us up to 5 now!

Mrs GMJ posted ours today as well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This morning a card arrived, my first personal one, from a couple I met in October when I was in Palumpa Land saying they were looking forward to seeing me and Motley next year, _isn´t that nice_. ( I just heard Jethro say that):grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We had a welter of cards arrive whilst we were away. Tree now up; pressies underneath; wreath on door; local cards delivered; MiL present posted. Just the big food shop to do tomorrow now...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bahhh Humbug. Just made the mistake of 'popping' into a vast shopping complex near Cascais. 5,000+ parking spaces all full. Another 300 cars going round and round trying to find a vacant spot. Agro inc and everyone screaming at anyone getting in their way to park. We left. $$$ Xmas $$$

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I feel your pain Ray...


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Bahhh Humbug. Just made the mistake of 'popping' into a vast shopping complex near Cascais. 5,000+ parking spaces all full. Another 300 cars going round and round trying to find a vacant spot. Agro inc and everyone screaming at anyone getting in their way to park. We left. $$$ Xmas $$$
> 
> Ray.


 High streets, shops and shopping centres eerily empty here Ray. You would swear it was a lockdown.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Amazing Dick. I have never seen these vast shopping centres so solid. Even the food village was packed and queues to all suppliers spilling out along the corridors. And the tourist attraction of Sintra was totally full with no more parking available.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Amazing Dick. I have never seen these vast shopping centres so solid. Even the food village was packed and queues to all suppliers spilling out along the corridors. And the tourist attraction of Sintra was totally full with no more parking available.
> 
> Ray.


I thought Sinatra was dead.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I will always remember Sintra Ray. 2 nights there on the aire. The most expensive coffees we had in 6 years of touring Europe outside of Paris. A pavement table in the evening on the square over looking the palace, cost a fortune. Next morning on the airee had to refuse a distraught couple of women who were looking for a large vehicle in order to do a flit from an abusive partner of one of them while he was at work. I was beginning to soften but the wife was harder. Wonderful place though, did you go up the hill to the old Moorish fort?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dick. But succumbed after the first level and grabbed a TukTuk to the gates of the fort. Then a 'bus' up to the gates of the fort. But I did the ramparts taking pics of the 1,000 ft. drops. Musta cost €35 in rides plus entry.
But we did enjoy coffee's sitting on terraces down near the train/bus station at very reasonable costs. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Bahhh Humbug. Just made the mistake of 'popping' into a vast shopping complex near Cascais. 5,000+ parking spaces all full. Another 300 cars going round and round trying to find a vacant spot. Agro inc and everyone screaming at anyone getting in their way to park. We left. $$$ Xmas $$$
> 
> Ray.


Just dont go shopping Ray and that advice goes to everyone. If you aint got it now, dont bother. Mrs D wanted to pick up a few bits in Richmond this afternoon (the proper one in the Yorkshire Dales) and I was a bit reluctant but it was only a couple of small shops and surprisingly it was quiet. I dread to think what the covid infested shopping complexes and large supermarkets in the towns are like now. Give em a swerve.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can’t understand retired people going shopping Fridays or Saturdays.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree. Sunday morning for me which I find to be quite quiet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> I agree. Sunday morning for me which I find to be quite quiet.


That's because you're living in a heathen country > No shops open in this country only some bakers for a few hours for bread rolls.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I can't understand retired people going shopping Fridays or Saturdays.


I do our shopping every Saturday at 07:15 in Morrisons and then continue up to Lidl for them opening at 08:00. Both supermarkets are empty with the shelves fully stocked. An added bonus by going early is the numerous bargains in Lidl with 30% discount on they're near sell by date food items, all good for the freezer.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I whittled Christmas down years ago. When the children were small I suggested that the adults just buy for them. That continued and, among wider family, is still adhered to. Close family still buy each other presents. I tried to get my daughter to just limit it to children again (we just have the one granddaughter) but daughter is still a fan of Christmas so we continue to buy for her and son in law. My worry is that his parents are coming to the Christmas day lunch at daughter's house so I feel pressured to buy for them and, possibly, their unmarried son who may attend. That side of the family are lovely but they are fond of "tat".


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Put your foot down with a heavy hand Pat and stop buying landfill.

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

When Elaine and I first met, she had seen both parents die within 12 months of each other, and she was still under an annual check to ensure that her cancer had not returned. We made a promise to each other that we would grow old disgracefully together, which remains in place after almost 23 years ...

It's also 'second time round' for both of us, and we agreed that Birthdays, Anniversaries and Christmas are just dates on the Calendar that put pressure on each other to buy a present [more tat to be hidden away ...], so we decided to merely wish each other 'Happy Birthday' etc on THE day, and then save the Present money, until a Travel Break became available ...

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> When Elaine and I first met, she had seen both parents die within 12 months of each other, and she was still under an annual check to ensure that her cancer had not returned. We made a promise to each other that we would grow old disgracefully together, which remains in place after almost 23 years ...
> 
> It's also 'second time round' for both of us, and we agreed that Birthdays, Anniversaries and Christmas are just dates on the Calendar that put pressure on each other to buy a present [more tat to be hidden away ...], so we decided to merely wish each other 'Happy Birthday' etc on THE day, and then save the Present money, until a Travel Break became available ...
> Steve


*I *bought *Hans* 1 Christmas present and that was the first year I knew him and it still stands on *my *desk to this day 44 years later, a pen holder.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just back from Aldi and Tesco, 195 quid lighter!









I managed to get a turkey with a perfect weight for us - 6.45kg. Shops not that busy so straight into a checkout and got served. Shelves all fullish so managed to get everything on the list.

Just need to get some fresh bread on Thursday now when I pick our pork leg up.

Tidy!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I picked up our leg of pork today - closer to 8lb rather than 7lb as ordered but who cares. That'll be cooked tomorrow afternoon ready for warm sandwiches for tea and then eaten cold on Xmas day and Boxing day (alongside the turkey, 'natch).

Tomorrow it'll be a walk in the forest in the morning then waiting for our lad to arrive in early afternoon when the beer can start to flow! warm sandwiches and buffet for tea followed by the Bond film, Spectre. We are watching this as we have to new Bond film (recently out) for Xmas day and it has been suggested that re-watching Spectre would be a great intro into the new one!

2 sleeps until Xmas!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi all



I just wanted to take a minute to wish you all a very merry Xmas and a happy new year, most of all good health.

These days people don't spend much time or thought on some personal words to their friends and family and they just copy and paste some random sh1t and send it on.

So, after all we've been through together this year I want to thank you for your friendship and wish you a happy 2022.

You are the best gymnastics group anyone could ask for.

best wishes

Sally


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Merry Christmas to our new friends on this Forum. Peace, health and fortitude for what lies ahead, and the hope that this really is the turning of the corner after 2 years of blind alleys


Steve & Elaine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bah creme de menthe.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I too would like to say a Merry Christmas to friends on here, with feeling. When I head off into the blue yonder on my own I know you've all got my back and I appreciate that.

Yes, I keep in touch with family n other friends but they don't understand motorhomes!

So thanks to you all.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Christmas to everyone - my apologies for burdening you all at times, but the ever ready support from members of this forum makes this a very special place.

We hope for goodwill for everyone, including politicians with whom we disagree, and hope that medical science will continue to reduce the impact of this vicious virus. We are all aware that many normal procedures have been cancelled and hope that the Health Services in both France and England will be able to offer help to those in need.

and yes, we pray for support for all countries, even though many of you may disagree with the idea of prayer, for some people there is little else that can be offered. So may our prayers be answered.

Go in Peace for a Happy Christ mas.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> Happy Christmas to everyone - my apologies for burdening you all at times, but the ever ready support from members of this forum makes this a very special place.
> 
> We hope for goodwill for everyone, including politicians with whom we disagree, and hope that medical science will continue to reduce the impact of this vicious virus. We are all aware that many normal procedures have been cancelled and hope that the Health Services in both France and England will be able to offer help to those in need.
> 
> ...


In the immortal words of Dave Allen, "may your God go with you".

Terry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The way you've all been rabbiting on just as well this thread was started in November. So what happened yo the Xmas wishes???


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Eguberri onetara


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Bill and the same to you.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nadolig Llawen y gyd!!

Merry Christmas all .









Have a great day and keep safe


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Stay safe everyone and have a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone from Saint Auvent.
I like to include a snap from our small village (<1000) on my Christmas Greeting and this year is no exception although it is a bit different from the usual. :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

"Next year in Jerusalem!" I'm sure Sandra can supply the rationale for this Jewish goodwill wish.

Not exactly that part of the world but big son and I are hoping we'll be greeting you from a slightly warmer and more agreeable place next year, not that far from Penquin. We may meet at last!
(Trying to teach sonnyboy French quick quick!) 

Christmas blessings to one and all, and a happy and healthy ... and pain free ... and motorhoming friendly 2022.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Frohe Weinachten


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy Christmas! I hope it has been, tho not the one we'd hoped for, for many reasons.


----------

